# Cars and Bids



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Does anyone here have experience with Cars and Bids? I'm sure they have some good info on their site and I will dig into that in the morning, but I've not heard of them until the last day or two. I was wondering what experience was with them. How do they commit buyers? Are they a middle man for the sale or do they just connect buyer and seller? Any bad experiences with them?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I did find and read through their buyer and seller rules. Buyers must start with a credit card and commit. Still not a 100% guarantee - the site is just matching buyer and seller and looks like buyer pays up to a 4.5% fee. 

So now the question - any bad experiences?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I know it's owned by Doug DeMuro. He advertises it at the beginning of his YouTube videos.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/dougdemuro/


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

GDN said:


> I did find and read through their buyer and seller rules. Buyers must start with a credit card and commit. Still not a 100% guarantee - the site is just matching buyer and seller and looks like buyer pays up to a 4.5% fee.
> 
> So now the question - any bad experiences?


Agreed. Many of these have been popping up lately with the YouTuber promotion concept. You can get a good deal, but can easily be taken if you are overly eager and impulsive like myself. Some tips of what to watch out, mainly lies and Omissions, although the chance of spending a lot of money on vaporware and future promises is pretty small. I recently hear a story from one guy who bought a car from one of these shady online vendors, and now the customer is waiting for the vapor developer to return from vacation to finish the sold product


----------

